# ANGRY - paint blemish on 2010 car



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH [smiley=bigcry.gif] :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

boy am I MAD - had the TT for 4 weeks and birds shit has spoiled the paint - even WITH supposed Lifeshine stuff
The crap was on for NO more than a working day but has dulled the paint, so whats THAT all about

Really thinking of handing it back if this is what Audi black means

See the pics above rear spoiler - any thoughts


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Have you tried anything on it yet? I know a lot of people don't like it but try some Mer and elbow grease - my sister used to have a Peugeot 106 back in the day and it had a massive bird crap on the bonnet which she left for ages (months) afetr finally washing it it had left a very obvious mark right in the middle.

I got some Mer on it and within 30 minutes there was 0 trace of any mark.

I am sure dooka (Rob) will be along at some point to offer a more professional solution 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup here..

Looks like bird poo etching to me, if not to bad you should be able to polish out, may need a machine..

If not, a quick flat (wet sand) and polish..

If not, re-paint time..

and @ Charlie..

Merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, come on, surely I have taught you something ..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

dooka said:


> Yup here..
> 
> Looks like bird poo etching to me, if not to bad you should be able to polish out, may need a machine..
> 
> ...


merrrr ? isn't that the stuff you use if you want to set fire to your bonnet


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Get some McGuirs (sorry about the spelling) scratch remover, its very mild and will polish that mark out no problem.....


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

I second the Meguiars option. Just debadged the rear rings on boot lid - to reveal some serious "imperfections" from previous cleaning and removal :? 
Took plenty of effort/elbow grease but the rear is now as smooth and blemish free as a baby's .... rear


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Now check at all different angles, and light conditions, you will probably still be able to see where it was. Not in all cases though..

And as for all the crap around where the badges were, much better now hey


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi yep got he same colour car as you mine being a '59 reg and first time buyer of a black car.

Had similar problem, buy Meguires Paint clean, does wonders no problems now. Failing that Meguires Ultimate compound, does what it says on the bottle and doesn't take any colour off your car.

Don't use anything abrasive, a lot of the time it looks worse than it is.

ope this helps


----------

